# Elf On The Shelf Free Pattern



## RBurk

Free Shelf Elf pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shelf-elf-2

The Elf On The Shelf is a new Christmas Story for youngsters. It is almost a craze. The elf sits on the shelf (or somewhere beyond the child's reach) and watches the children to make sure they are good. He may never be touched by the child. He is put away every evening and may reappear anywhere in the house the next day, there he sits until after the child's bedtime when he is taken down and placed in a new location for the next day.

There is a book out and more info on the internet. The real guy costs upwards of $20.


----------



## mazza58

that sounds interesting and the elf is lovely, a pity its not knitted


----------



## kacey64

Very cute elf! I think a couple of my great-greats might like that! The book with the elf would be a nice gift. Thank you for the link and the explanation..


----------



## skmcgee287

If you google Elf on The Shelf you will see all the silly ways people are displaying him for their kids. Its hysterical.
One is the elf sitting on a tube of tooth paste with just a little oozing out. Another he is sitting on the back of the toilet with a small fishing pole and some of the little fish crackers are floating in the bowl.


----------

